# lullabies to haunt and rock your halloween!



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

OK so I was looking around iTunes for Tool but nope they don't have any  but I came across something very interesting! Rockabye Baby! Lullaby Renditions of Tool so I listened to some of the samples tracks and the first thing that pops in my head was "HOLY CRAP THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR!" this would be great music to haunt a room with. I pictured a creepy nursery with a rocking corps! my mind went crazy with haunt ideas! then looking further they have renditions of Metallica, NiN, Black Sabetha, Pink Floyd! Talk about Rocking your haunt with creepy music! I'm going to have to drop this in Sound Forge and play with it to see what I can come up with! Here is the link to the site for all their albums!http://www.rockabyebabymusic.com/music


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I've used this "Playtime" cd in my haunted maze & it really creeped people out.

http://gore-galore.com/audio_samples/childsplaydemo.mp3


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Grimsley said:


> OK so I was looking around iTunes for Tool but nope they don't have any  but I came across something very interesting! Rockabye Baby! Lullaby Renditions of Tool so I listened to some of the samples tracks and the first thing that pops in my head was "HOLY CRAP THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR!" this would be great music to haunt a room with. I pictured a creepy nursery with a rocking corps! my mind went crazy with haunt ideas! then looking further they have renditions of Metallica, NiN, Black Sabetha, Pink Floyd! Talk about Rocking your haunt with creepy music! I'm going to have to drop this in Sound Forge and play with it to see what I can come up with! Here is the link to the site for all their albums!http://www.rockabyebabymusic.com/music


Heh. I have a few of those. Had downloaded them a few years ago, when my son was an infant. Used to play them occasionally when he was resting in his crib during the day. Haven't listened to them in a while though.


----------

